# Gustó kóng pumuntá diyán.



## Seb_K

And also, "gusto ko pumunta dyan" ... What does it mean as well ... 

Thanks.


----------



## youtin

"I want to go there"


----------



## Qcumber

Isn't 
Gustó kóng pumuntá diyán.
the correct structure? Isn't the linker necessary?


----------



## tanzhang

Yes the linker is needed Qcumber. You are most definitely right.


----------



## Qcumber

tanzhang said:


> Yes the linker is needed Qcumber. You are most definitely right.


Thanks a lot.
For foreign learners, the linker is a big problem.


----------



## Seb_K

That means, the correct phrase would be, "gusto kong pumunta diyan" ... Right?

Off the topic, are teach yourself books good enough for me to learn about the linkers, and how to write properly --- grammar wise? Thinking of getting one.


----------

